# Cheap fuel management?



## rumandcoke (Mar 8, 2004)

I was wondering if there is a cheap progammable ECU or a chip i can put in my 81 280zx? I wanna run 10-15psi and i dont wanna spend a lot.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

"I want power and I don't want to spend a lot" shouldn't be used in the same sentence


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

chimmike said:


> "I want power and I don't want to spend a lot" shouldn't be used in the same sentence


actually.. remember this

you can choose 2 of these 3

Reliability
Power
Low price

Whichever 1 gets left out, is what you wont have...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

rumandcoke said:


> I was wondering if there is a cheap progammable ECU or a chip i can put in my 81 280zx? I wanna run 10-15psi and i dont wanna spend a lot.



umm, cant you use a SAFC and a FPR?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> umm, cant you use a SAFC and a FPR?


an SAFC on a 1981? what if the injectors aren't big enough tommy?


----------



## rumandcoke (Mar 8, 2004)

chimmike said:


> "I want power and I don't want to spend a lot" shouldn't be used in the same sentence


I was wondering if there was a program like UBERDATA? Its a honda ecu editor and it is free. Or HONDATA wich is about 300-400 on ebay??? Is there anything like that?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the problem is, you have an 81...I have no idea how involved the ECU is on that thing...cosidering the 80s was the technology boom and things went from nearly stone age in cars to full ecu control by the end of the decade.........


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

this is the cheapest _fuel management_ i know of.....some people refer to them as "standalone FMU's".....i wouldnt use one though 










if you want to learn more about them, just search for "fuel management unit(s)"


----------

